# Netflix player crashes on exit?



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

I searched and didn't find anything on this issue so maybe it is just me? Each time I finish viewing a Netflix title and use the BACK button to exit, the player crashes with a "Sorry, something went wrong. Please try again later" message. If I use the TIVO button to return to the NPL, it does not crash. 

Anyone else observe this behavior? And just how ARE you supposed to exit the Netflix player? 

Paul


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, happens to me too. Also, after this happens, sometimes netflix forgets your logon credentials and forces you to log in again. Frustrating.


Separate issue: Why didn't tivo force the 3rd parties to use the same keystrokes to exit the app's. Ex: netflix is double up arrow, amazon is the skip back. Makes it tough to remember.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

No such problem here (Los Angeles) using a 3Mbps internet plan. Depending on how rushed I am, I use either method to exit Netflix. I Only use Tivo to watch Netflix. Until I read your message, I didn't think it mattered.

I have noticed minute or so of decrease in quality 720 to 284? to 720 the last two evenings but chalked it up to watching more Netflix than normal


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

While we are at it, does someone know how reliably get preview when fast forwarding in Netflix ? I've been starting and stopping and starting again, etc, there has got to be some trick to it.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

bigguy126 said:


> Yes, happens to me too. Also, after this happens, sometimes netflix forgets your logon credentials and forces you to log in again. Frustrating.


Ah, so maybe that is why we have to sign in again once in a while. Never noticed a connection. Probably because we only notice we need to sign in again long after the last Netflix session and we forget what we did to exit.

That said, I tried it five or six times today before I created this thread and while it crashed 100% of the time using the BACK button to exit, it never lost our credentials.



> Separate issue: Why didn't tivo force the 3rd parties to use the same keystrokes to exit the app's. Ex: netflix is double up arrow, amazon is the skip back. Makes it tough to remember.


I second, third and fourth that one!!!!!!!!!!!!! With all the various players consolidated on the Roamio, it is silly that the keystrokes used to operate the various players aren't totally standardized.

And my favorite "standardization" peave.... I am used to using the 30 second skip forward function when viewing recordings. At least once per session, I accidentally hit that button when watching a Comcast On Demand title and it skips to the end of the video. VERY annoying, especially if I can't remember exactly where I was. And getting BACK to where I was is painful because the Comcast On Demand player has a very slow fast forward / rewind. That button should be locked out if an On Demand title is actually playing.

Paul


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

bigguy126 said:


> Separate issue: Why didn't tivo force the 3rd parties to use the same keystrokes to exit the app's. Ex: netflix is double up arrow, amazon is the skip back. Makes it tough to remember.





pgoelz said:


> I second, third and fourth that one!!!!!!!!!!!!! With all the various players consolidated on the Roamio, it is silly that the keystrokes used to operate the various players aren't totally standardized.


Some of the app providers may like the idea of making their keystroke actions as similar as possible across all devices. But the various keystroke actions should probably be defined in tables somewhere. Couldn't TiVo just set up two tables for each app, and then provide a menu option asking whether we want to use TiVo keystroke conventions or provider keystroke conventions? How could the app providers complain about giving users a choice?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

L David Matheny said:


> Some of the app providers may like the idea of making their keystroke actions as similar as possible across all devices. But the various keystroke actions should probably be defined in tables somewhere. Couldn't TiVo just set up two tables for each app, and then provide a menu option asking whether we want to use TiVo keystroke conventions or provider keystroke conventions? How could the app providers complain about giving users a choice?


These are common app platforms - TiVo tried with the origional Amazon app to develop a highly integrated solution, but that floundered.

Now Netflix and vudu et al develop common apps with very minor tweaks to work on a specific platform - options would complicate that strategy. Especially options that are platform specific.

And Netflix is going to demand a universal experience for their product, irrespective of the platform you are using.

Unnecessary choices create complexity and cost - the app providers are going to ask what is their ROI for the increased complexity.

Increase in subscriptions? No. Increased customer satisfaction? Probably not. Increased cost in service and support? Most definitely!

I agree, I really am not a fan of this new "APP CENTRIC" world we live in. It is one of the reasons I am so intrigued by OnePass.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

bradleys said:


> These are common app platforms - TiVo tried with the origional Amazon app to develop a highly integrated solution, but that floundered.
> 
> Now Netflix and vudu et al develop common apps with very minor tweaks to work on a specific platform - options would complicate that strategy. Especially options that are platform specific.
> 
> ...


Surely TiVo would not turn over full control of their box to a foreign app; they would want apps to run in a "sandbox". So, I was thinking that keystroke handling (from a remote or whatever) would still be done by TiVo code, with the user keystrokes then being passed to the content-provider app. Such an arrangement would allow TiVo to use (as a user option) a translation table to swap one button function for another before passing a keystroke along. And it should be very easy to implement and maintain.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am not going to claim to have a complete understanding of the relationship between tivo and these apps. But my guess is the actual Netflix app is hosted on Netflix servers - tivo hosts the portal and receives adata via an API.

Is their anything Netflix specific installed on either local tivo's or TiVo servers? If there is, I bet it is nothing more then a framework.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I exit Netflix by hitting CLEAR. It takes me back to wherever I entered the app from (including a OnePass show folder), and I'd say it's the best way to exit.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

59er said:


> I exit Netflix by hitting CLEAR. It takes me back to wherever I entered the app from (including a OnePass show folder), and I'd say it's the best way to exit.


I just hit the TIVO button. It exits all apps just fine and I can't remember the last time I had to reenter my netflix information. And it has never crashed.


----------



## Colbyt (Jul 6, 2006)

For what it is worth to you guys, the netflix CS people told me that logging out and logging back in solves 99% of the problems. That advice worked for my Blu-ray, Tivo and TV.

Yeah, I might have too many streaming options.


----------

